# 43? bow front



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Great looking rams.


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

Fergus said:


> Great looking rams.


are those rams?? they look... different


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Electric blue rams?

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i like your bettas . nice cambodian body! is the one with yellow fins (plakat?) a male or a female?


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep they be electric blue rams. They look amazing under the light but the buggers would only stare at me when I had the camera and not turn sideways. Might get some more.

As for the bettas they are both female. They were a 1.99 and I picked the one out (yellow fins) since she was getting picked on in the tank and there was a potential with her. Fins grew back and her colour popped and I'm lovin my choice to get her. Shes a very curious fish.


----------

